# Amazing affordable wax



## CMorris (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello, I have recently joined the forum and so far I have been blown away by the feedback so I though you might like this.

I have found a wax called angelwax. Out of 10 I give it 11/10, it's truly amazing. I cannot upload any photos of my car atm as the files are too big too upload, however I will attach a link for you all too see the waxes and results.

I really belive the waxes can compete with waxes 10x there price without a doubt!
http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=angelwax

If anyone wants any advice or details about any other products then let me know and I will try and help. I really do recommend you try them at least once.

Enjoy


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Read the reviews,and does seem good, so have decided to try some. Moving soon and car will have to sit on drive, so hopefully will keep it well protected from the elements.


----------



## Zimtimtim1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Post some before and afters and with this rain some beading!!


----------

